# Grafting Cannabis



## phatlip (Aug 27, 2009)

i was curious to see if anyone has ever tried or heard of a successful graft of two cannabis strains... grafting is what they do with roses if u dont know... they take two different kinds of rose, make a slit type thing on the stem and slide the other type of rose in the split... just curious, in theory, i dont see why it wouldnt work...


----------



## Da Chef (Aug 28, 2009)

i have seen similar threads that pose this question. and an interesting question it is, but no one seems to have any experience doing it. i also did a google search for grafting cannabis once and did not find much on the subject. 

if i were you, i would just try it. it wont kill the plants. tell us how it goes.

the results could be very interesting. multi-strain mother would be so rad.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Aug 28, 2009)

...wow never thought of that.... i think i will give it a try on the next grow


----------



## moash (Aug 28, 2009)

phatlip said:


> i was curious to see if anyone has ever tried or heard of a successful graft of two cannabis strains... grafting is what they do with roses if u dont know... they take two different kinds of rose, make a slit type thing on the stem and slide the other type of rose in the split... just curious, in theory, i dont see why it wouldnt work...


 it talks about grafting in this book i have called marijuana botany


----------



## moash (Aug 28, 2009)

heres a pic of it


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Aug 28, 2009)

Marijuana Botany By Robert C. Clark explains it quit well. yes its been done before. it explains in the book. you can read it for free athttp://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/


----------



## phatlip (Aug 29, 2009)

moash said:


> heres a pic of it


picture doesnt work... link? or maybe post again as attachment... i have to plants i have just been playing with that i can try it with... any tips on how to do it... i have never grafted anything...,


----------



## moash (Aug 29, 2009)

phatlip said:


> picture doesnt work... link? or maybe post again as attachment... i have to plants i have just been playing with that i can try it with... any tips on how to do it... i have never grafted anything...,



dr vondank is gonna due a tutorial on it....post in the thread......*** Online Growing School 101 ***


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 29, 2009)

phatlip said:


> i was curious to see if anyone has ever tried or heard of a successful graft of two cannabis strains... grafting is what they do with roses if u dont know... they take two different kinds of rose, make a slit type thing on the stem and slide the other type of rose in the split... just curious, in theory, i dont see why it wouldnt work...


 

You can graft marijuana plants, I have done it, but just like any other grafted plant the portion above the graft will only have its original genetics. It will not create a cross or a combination of the two different genetics. 
&#12288;
What can be fun is to start a number of clones of different types when another plant or plants are in flower. Time it, as best you can, so your clones are very sturdy when you are ready to harvest your flowering plant or plants. 
&#12288;
Instead of taking/harvesting the entire plant you do more like you are going to re-veg the plant, leave some of the lower portion/branches. Then graft different clones of different strains onto the single plant. You start out with a fully established root structure and you get a plant that will give you a variety of different strains to enjoy later. 

Of course you will need to pick strains with the same claimed flowering period length or else you will have to later harvest different portions at different times, well that is still likely but if you chose right it will not be all that spread out. If you graft a number of clones of one type then harvesting would be no different than in a normal regular grow. 

Of course you would have to decide which type of grafting method would work best for you .. but research should help you out there. 



*Grafting*

Grafting and budding are methods of asexual plant propagation that join plant parts so they will grow as one plant. These techniques are used to propagate cultivars that will not root well as cuttings or whose own root systems are inadequate. One or more new cultivars can be added to existing fruit and nut trees by grafting or budding.​The portion of the cultivar that is to be propagated is called the scion. It consists of a piece of shoot with dormant buds that will produce the stem and branches. The rootstock, or stock, provides the new plants root system and sometimes the lower part of the stem. The cambium is a layer of cells located between the wood and bark of a stem from which new bark and wood cells originate. (See Fruit chapter for discussion of apple rootstock).​Four conditions must be met for grafting to be successful: the scion and rootstock must be compatible; each must be at the proper physiological stage; the cambial layers of the scion and stock must meet; and the graft union must be kept moist until the wound has healed.​*Cleft Grafting*





*Bark Graft*








*Whip or Tongue Graft*




*Cleft Grafting*
Cleft grafting is often used to change the cultivar or top growth of a shoot or a young tree (usually a seedling). It is especially successful if done in the early spring. Collect scion wood 3/8 to 5/8 inch in diameter. Cut the limb or small tree trunk to be reworked, perpendicular to its length. Make a 2-inch vertical cut through the center of the previous cut. Be careful not to tear the bark. Keep this cut wedged apart. Cut the lower end of each scion piece into a wedge. Prepare two scion pieces 3 to 4 inches long. Insert the scions at the outer edges of the cut in the stock. Tilt the top of the scion slightly outward and the bottom slightly inward to be sure the cambial layers of the scion and stock touch. Remove the wedge propping the slit open and cover all cut surfaces with grafting wax.​*Bark Grafting*
Unlike most grafting methods, bark grafting can be used on large limbs, although these are often infected before the wound can completely heal. Collect scion wood 3/8 to 1/2 inch in diameter when the plant is dormant, and store the wood wrapped in moist paper in a plastic bag in the refrigerator. Saw off the limb or trunk of the rootstock at a right angle to itself. In the spring, when the bark is easy to separate from the wood, make a 1/2-inch diagonal cut on one side of the scion, and a 1-inch diagonal cut on the other side. Leave two buds above the longer cut. Cut through the bark of the stock, a little wider than the scion. Remove the top third of the bark from this cut. Insert the scion with the longer cut against the wood. Nail the graft in place with flat-headed wire nails. Cover all wounds with grafting wax.​*Whip or Tongue Grafting*
This method is often used for material 1/4 to 1/2 inches in diameter. The scion and rootstock are usually of the same diameter, but the scion may be narrower than the stock. This strong graft heals quickly and provides excellent cambial contact. Make one 2 1/2-inch long sloping cut at the top of the rootstock and a matching cut on the bottom of the scion. On the cut surface, slice downward into the stock and up into the scion so the pieces will interlock. Fit the pieces together, then tie and wax the union.​*Care of the Graft*
Very little success in grafting will be obtained unless proper care is maintained for the following year or two. If a binding material such as strong cord or nursery tape is used on the graft, this must be cut shortly after growth starts to prevent girdling. Rubber budding strips have some advantages over other materials. They expand with growth and usually do not need to be cut, as they deteriorate and break after a short time. It is also an excellent idea to inspect the grafts after 2 or 3 weeks to see if the wax has cracked, and if necessary, rewax the exposed areas. After this, the union will probably be strong enough and no more waxing will be necessary.​Limbs of the old variety which are not selected for grafting should be cut back at the time of grafting. The total leaf surface of the old variety should be gradually reduced as the new one increases until at the end of 1 or 2 years, the new variety has completely taken over. Completely removing all the limbs of the old variety at the time of grafting increases the shock to the tree and causes excessive suckering. Also, the scions may grow too fast, making them susceptible to wind damage.​*Patch Bud*




*Budding*

Budding, or bud grafting, is the union of one bud and a small piece of bark from the scion with a rootstock. It is especially useful when scion material is limited. It is also faster and forms a stronger union than grafting.​*Patch Budding*
Plants with thick bark should be patch budded. This is done while the plants are actively growing, so their bark slips easily. Remove a rectangular piece of bark from the rootstock. Cover this wound with a bud and matching piece of bark from the scion. If the rootstocks bark is thicker than that of the scion, pare it down to meet the thinner bark so that when the union is wrapped the patch will be held firmly in place.​*T-Bud*






*Chip Bud*




*Chip Budding*
This budding method can be used when the bark is not slipping. Slice downward into the rootstock at a 45o angle through 1/4 of the wood. Make a second cut upward from the first cut, about one inch. Remove a bud and attending chip of bark and wood from the scion shaped so that it fits the rootstock wound. Fit the bud chip to the stock and wrap the union.​*T-budding*
This is the most commonly used budding technique. When the bark is slipping, make a vertical cut (same axis as the root stock) through the bark of the rootstock, avoiding any buds on the stock. Make a horizontal cut at the top of the vertical cut (in a T shape) and loosen the bark by twisting the knife at the intersection. Remove a shield-shaped piece of the scion, including a bud, bark, and a thin section of wood. Push the shield under the loosened stock bark. Wrap the union, leaving the bud exposed.​*Care of Buds*
Place the bud in the stock in August. Force the bud to develop the following spring by cutting the stock off 3 to 4 inches above the bud. The new shoot may be tied to the resulting stub to prevent damage from the wind. After the shoot has made a strong union with the stock, cut the stub off close to the budded area.​


----------



## satch (Aug 30, 2009)

What would be the benefit of a graft with MJ? Grafting normally takes a whole growing season. I'd think it would be better to just reveg over and over if you're trying to keep one. My dad was telling me, this morning about an old hippie he used to buy pounds from who had one he'd been revegging for 6 years. After the growing season he'd bring it inside and throw it under lights just like you would a pepper plant.


----------



## seedlessMilf (Aug 30, 2009)

satch said:


> My dad was telling me, this morning about an old hippie he used to buy pounds from who had one he'd been revegging for 6 years. After the growing season he'd bring it inside and throw it under lights just like you would a pepper plant.


that's funny, your dad must know my sancho cuz he does the same thing! he's a firm believer in revegging
his plants. as far as the whole grafting thing goes, i think in theory it should work, but it ultimately doesn't seem to be the best way to cross breed. IMHO the best way is to keep the male's balls frozen and when you wanna cross breed, simply pop open a ball and dab it with a qtip. Take said qtip and dab the female plant's hairs in certain locations and mark the locations with a twist tie. the areas touched should be the only part of the plant you get seeds.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 30, 2009)

well ya of course normal propagation is the best way, if grafting worked petter thats what people would do.... what it would allow u to do is have a few different strains growing from the same stalk.... so rather that having four plants, u can have one with four different kinds of strains... seems to me it would be best used when space is limited and u want to grow more than one strain


----------



## satch (Aug 31, 2009)

phatlip said:


> well ya of course normal propagation is the best way, if grafting worked petter thats what people would do.... what it would allow u to do is have a few different strains growing from the same stalk.... so rather that having four plants, u can have one with four different kinds of strains... seems to me it would be best used when space is limited and u want to grow more than one strain


It would be pretty rad to have a giant to reveg with two completely different genetics. In theory it should work, but the time and effort to do it might not be worth it.


----------



## satch (Aug 31, 2009)

seedlessMilf said:


> that's funny, your dad must know my sancho cuz he does the same thing! he's a firm believer in revegging


The guy made a walking stick from her when she finally passed away, she didn't make it passed the 8th winter.


----------



## phatlip (Sep 1, 2009)

ya it would def be sweet to have a mother that has been grafted with a few different srains ... 3 mothers in 1


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Sep 7, 2009)

Other than "just as a novelty", what is the point? Roses are grafted to get a robust "rootstock" together with a beautiful "flowering top" section. Beautiful hybrid Tea Roses and robust rootstocks seem to be mutually exclusive, therefore grafting is a requirement!

None of the strains of cannibis that I'm familiar with suffer from a weak root system. Now, if you could graft a good cannibis top onto a Kudzu rootstock - you might have something, "The Pot Plant that devoured Cleveland"!


----------



## IvGotCandy17 (Sep 9, 2009)

so if I wanted to give grafting a shot i just cut off a bud like normal harvest the slice it a little and fit a clone in the slice? Please let me know I have two strains that I love dearly and it would be sick to have a huge beast with my two favorite strains, or perhaps a variety bush with 3 or 4 strains maybe some cool color combos lol/


----------



## satch (Sep 9, 2009)

Odds are if you're asking how to graft, you won't be successful at it. I've been trying hardwood grafts forever, haven't yet to get one to take.


----------



## phatlip (Sep 9, 2009)

ya its difficult... but in a nut shell ya cut ur slice and slide it in... if u want to try it and have never grafted before, look up how to graft roses... thats your best bet


----------



## madazz (Sep 9, 2009)

no benifits the only thing u would get is say a bubblegum plant with a big bud branch grafted to it. it cannot be clonned and contine to grow both fruits unles each diff branch is cloned and re grafted again. it can take a few weeks for the graft to take. wasting prescious growing/flowering time. Also pot (marijuana) is a annual it normally dies each season, so once the grafted plant was flowered for it to be re used and worth even grafting in the 1st place it would need re veg which can take more weeks. in my opinion not worth doing. Its done with plants mainly as the stem say on a particular rose its roots are weak and no good so they graft the stem to a root stock which has fast growing roots. Also done with apples as each yaer they will produc the diff fruits. my 2 cents.

Madazz


----------



## IvGotCandy17 (Sep 9, 2009)

It would take time but i to me it would be worth it in the end just to see this amazing bush with diff assortments of nugs. yea mainly if not purely cosmetic but if i had a plant with purple and white nugs that would just look sick. Yea sure its a challenge but i love a challenge and if i get it right fist time ill be sure to rub it in your face satch lol jk. thanks for the clarification phatlip.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 10, 2009)

My dad grafted cannabis to a hops vine when I was younger.. The growth was MJ leaves that never flowered or produced any visible resin, and smoked like young fan leaves as expected..
There was a thread a while back where the OP was trying to graft different strains together in hopes of getting a multistrain mother plant.. I'm thinking that may have died though because I don't think I'd get bored and unsubscribe that one..


----------



## phatlip (Sep 13, 2009)

madazz said:


> no benifits the only thing u would get is say a bubblegum plant with a big bud branch grafted to it. it cannot be clonned and contine to grow both fruits unles each diff branch is cloned and re grafted again. it can take a few weeks for the graft to take. wasting prescious growing/flowering time. Also pot (marijuana) is a annual it normally dies each season, so once the grafted plant was flowered for it to be re used and worth even grafting in the 1st place it would need re veg which can take more weeks. in my opinion not worth doing. Its done with plants mainly as the stem say on a particular rose its roots are weak and no good so they graft the stem to a root stock which has fast growing roots. Also done with apples as each yaer they will produc the diff fruits. my 2 cents.
> 
> Madazz


right!! thats why its done with roses... i wanted to try it but after figuring all the time involved... until i have a warehouse... i dont have the room or the time... but i think its an interesting concept... if someone had the time and room for it... i would be interested to see the results


----------



## Cyproz (Sep 13, 2009)

that would be cool to do what brick top said and have a plant with colas of bluberry and OG kush and different colored buds all on the same plant. although i could have understood him wrong.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 13, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> that would be cool to do what brick top said and have a plant with colas of bluberry and OG kush and different colored buds all on the same plant. although i could have understood him wrong.


 

You can do it but something you have to keep in mind is if you mix certain strains you can then face certain difficulties. 

If you graft a light feeder like Blueberry onto the same plant as you also graft a heavy feeder you will kill off the Blueberry graft if you feed the plant like the heavy feeder would like or underfeed the heavy feeder to keep the Blueberry part happy and you also have to consider the needs of the old plant that was used to be grafted to and if it can take or thrive with the same feeding the grafts need. 
&#12288;
Then you can expect to harvest in sections or groups because unless you pick strains to graft that have very similar flowering time lengths different grafted strains will mature at different times. 

To some for the variety from just one plant or maybe two plants, if that is all they have room for, it will be worth doing that and to others they would feel the variety of strains would not be worth the effort especially if they have a large amount of room to grow in and can have variety but by growing individual plants rather than by grafting different strains onto one or maybe two plants. 
&#12288;
But it can be done if you can graft and then deal with all else that may or will follow.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 18, 2009)

+rep for pointing out the compatible strain factor..

Edit: Apparently you made a point that impressed me too recently, I can't nudge your rep now.. Something tells me you don't give a shit though..


----------



## TexasMonster (Jul 3, 2010)

These people have grafted marijuana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4


----------



## Silentpoisen (Mar 22, 2014)

Thought I would throw my two cents in here, a good reason to graft a cutting/seedling to a large rootstock, if done correctly, will give the scion access to larger amounts of nutrients and water then it would normally achieve from it's just started roots. This won't effect the amount of yield you get but just allow that scion to grow up faster. 

Just a small graft done by cutting the main stem in a cross-section (x) and inserting seedling (in this case after being dipped in rooting powder) and securing with string, twister ties or etc and keeping it moist. Constant watering or enclosing within a bag to keep up the humidity. Hope to show difference between that and another seedling from the batch.


----------

